# Oh what a treasure



## Bofobo (Mar 6, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/896487997447702/

What a splendid large model piece of art.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 6, 2020)

I agree, would look great in the right home. I know nothing about antiques, but my spidey sense is going off a bit on this. Not sure if it is the price, or the fact that the seller knows little about it, the unreadable English, or what.

Maybe I am just too suspicious in my old age.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't see a price or any details, just two images?  What are they asking for it?


----------



## Hruul (Mar 6, 2020)

I see $5000 on the side.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 6, 2020)

Hard to tell from 2 pics & the description but "_made out of copper fire extinguisher_" makes me think its probably not a functioning steam engine. The absence of certain valves & controls & look of mechanical features like the small flywheel & related look 'model-ish' vs. functional. But I'm not a steam guy.

Museum quality live steam models can fetch 2X that but I think they have to be pretty special & the right buyers. 
https://sheffieldauctiongallery.com/live_steam.htm

Some of the model steam locomotives I've seen sold in England by widows & estate holders of the original builders is rather sad considering the monumental work that went into them. That breed is rapidly dying off from the heyday of the 60's & 70's.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 6, 2020)

PeterT said:


> ...Some of the model steam locomotives I've seen sold in England by widows & estate holders of the original builders is rather sad considering the monumental work that went into them. That breed is rapidly dying off from the heyday of the 60's & 70's.


Exactly right. And I think that is my point. If this were the case, I'd expect to see comments about how much work went into it, its history, whether it works or not, etc. Especially when asking $5000, you would have thought the seller would put an effort into the ad. Even if it's a collector who is ignorant of the history, he presumably bought it because of some features or unique qualities that make it valuable, yet he doesn't tell us. At least take the time to write an ad that doesn't sound like you'll drunk or shows why it's worth so much. And if you are unable to put a sentence together ask someone who can; for $5000 _make an effort man_.

Given the history of the Stettler region I'd expect a great farming/machining story next to this item. You don't see brass floor registers anymore so I'm assuming it is in an older house. Lots of early Albertan farmers out there with great machine shops and tons of talent. I'd drive to places like that just listen to those guys.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 7, 2020)

There is a fellow in the UK that seems to have a business rehabbing old steam models:

https://www.mainsteam.co.uk

In one of his recent videos, he emphasized that steam engines wear out.  Even with gobs of lubrication, after enough hours, stuff gets worn or stretched or both.  He said that an engine that may have been extremely well-engineered may still not be worth the cost of restoration.  So I'd be extra leery about the Facebook offering.  The seller clearly doesn't have a clue.  It could be a gem or junk!

Craig


----------

